# spare tire well enclosure



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I wanted to know how to make my spare tire well into an enclosure for my two 10 inch subs. So if anyone knows how I could do this please let me know.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one for sale .....


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

How much and do you have pics?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NittyNissan said:


> *How much and do you have pics? *


 Pics and price


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Will there be four holes, or could I just get two? and how well does the box produce deep bass?


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

NittyNissan said:


> *Will there be four holes, or could I just get two? and how well does the box produce deep bass? *


here's a great how to on how to build a sparetire well box check it out, hope it helps ya


http://www.lowridereuromagazine.com/tech/0112lre_basstech/index.html


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....anyone know the volume of a B14's tire well? need to install a 15 n have been looking for a small enclosure design to not eat up my trunk


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *....anyone know the volume of a B14's tire well? need to install a 15 n have been looking for a small enclosure design to not eat up my trunk *


enclosure volume will not help you. that sub is at least 8 inches deep. making the box come up out of the well because the sub is to deep eating all of your trunk


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *enclosure volume will not help you. that sub is at least 8 inches deep. making the box come up out of the well because the sub is to deep eating all of your trunk *


That’s sad! ... giving up before you even try.

The beauty about car audio is anything’s possible. 
Ever see a 15" woofer with an inverted magnet?
I have.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *That’s sad! ... giving up before you even try.
> 
> The beauty about car audio is anything’s possible.
> Ever see a 15" woofer with an inverted magnet?
> I have. *


i am just giving facts. i have a spare tire well box with two twelves thanks. inverting the sub is even a worst idea that will take up even more of the trunk think about it. he said he didnt want to eat up his trunk, this is not the way to do it. ps i have been a car and home audio installer for 5 years now as my job. i have done and seen many things amazing done but for what he wants this is not a good idea.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok.....what i _want_ is an enclosure that isnt avalible to anyone, that doesnt take up much room, and isnt a damn square like i see all day. it must also take alot less space than say my current system of 2 12's.

copy n paste this link in your browser....
http://www.freewebs.com/slayer2003/trunk2.jpg

thats a local Audi A6 i saw at a car show, and that is exactly what im looking for. i thought of doing a wall to close off part of the trunk.....but then its not removable if i really NEED the space..........if i do the floor thing, i can just protect the speakers and usemy entire trunk..........


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

See the only problem with that is most 12" or 15" subs need a lot of cubic feet of room of a box to sound to their full potential...I have almost 2CF per chamber and it sounds good...I dont know for sure but ur sacrificing looks for quality...I have no trunk but it sounds nice as hell!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Russia said:


> *See the only problem with that is most 12" or 15" subs need a lot of cubic feet of room of a box to sound to their full potential...I have almost 2CF per chamber and it sounds good...I dont know for sure but ur sacrificing looks for quality...I have no trunk but it sounds nice as hell! *


that completely depends on the sub
eD recommends 1cf sealed for my 12", and there are people running them in boxes as small as .7cf and it still sounds great.

With a smaller box you need more power to get the same SPL and they can't hit quite as low as in a bigger box.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...im gonna give the 15 at least 2.25 cf of space, i just dont..........ah, wait.....my contact moved, cant see.....................

yah, uhm, i just dont want a run of the mill box, and it needs to be functional too..............


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *inverting the sub is even a worst idea that will take up even more of the trunk think about it. *



I NEVER said invert the sub!:wtf: 
I've seen sub's with inverted magnets. Purposely built for low clearance enclosures. 
I'm sure they’re not cheap but one 15 is really all you need. Way easier than the alternative hack up the trunk method.
Don't believe me??? look here...tough guy 









This setup looks do-able if those were 12's.
http://www.freewebs.com/slayer2003/trunk2.jpg
I think that would fit. Just don't get 12's with big ass magnets.
He raised the floor anyway. Look... That’s how he got that big amp in flush.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

If you can find a place that does good installs and has a guy that actually knows what he is doing, then it shouldn't be a problem. I have two JLw7's in my spare tire well enclosure and they sound better and louder than my friend's 2 15's. But then again, I am using Phoenix Gold amps too.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

You have 2 W7's on a phoenix gold amp? Duuuuuude, ur W7's should sound better then ANYBODY'S 15"...they are some hardcore fucking subs...cream of the crop...Do u realize if you hooked them up to a very quality amp in a big box instead of the tire well you would be winning competitions? My friend cracked his rear window with w7's...they dont fuck around.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I do compete in IASCA events in the 1000w and over class. I have managed to win a couple. You don't need to put them in a big box to get the sound you want. Just the manufacturer's specs + or - and they do great. I have the Phoenix Gold 1200.1 runing my W7's and a Phoenix Gold 500.4 running my 3 piece MB Quarts in the front and 2 piece Quarts in the back.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......w7's.......in the tire well?.........musnt sound too good.........


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Well, if I am winning competitions, then it must sound good


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Im sure W7's sound amazing...I couldnt imagine them not...but all we are saying is you have potential to expand a hell of a lot more with diff. amps and diff. enclosure.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Different amps?? PG is about the best out there


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

PG isn't close to the best, but they are very good

The subs could use more power is what we're saying, how do you have them wired?


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

subs are wired in series and hitting 132 db's at maximum rms of 1400w


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you're kidding right? series?

those are 3ohm woofers, which means you're putting a load of 6ohm on your amp. That amp puts out 1200rms at 2ohm, at 6ohm that amp only puts out around 400rms, which is then split between your subs.

132 actually sounds about right for that, the sub I have hit 129 in a .6cf sealed box, and that's for a single 12


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Wouldnt you want to wire them in parallel?

And SR20Demon, where could I get my subs tested for the dB...Im really curious to see what I will put out...what would be ur guess for my set up of 2 12" L5's on a 800.2 Amp wired to put out around 485 Watts per sub? (Its rated at 979 Watts, so its way underated as 800.2)


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Sorry, I did mean parallel.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Russia said:


> *My friend cracked his rear window with w7's...they dont fuck around. *


OK...I'm calling :bs: on that one. Do you realize just how much pressure is needed to crack a window? I've got a friend with 6 kicker solo 15" L7's on three Xtant X1001's metered at slightly above 160 db's on an A weighted db meter and his factory glass (front, back, and sides) are all crack free.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I saw an Altima at a meet with some serious bass, his back window and entire roof was shaking MAJOR. I would say the glass moved about +/- 2-3"with the pressure. No cracks there.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

honda hater said:


> *Sorry, I did mean parallel. *


alright that's better
that amp doesn't say it's stable down to 1.5ohm, just 2. But being a phoenix gold I imagine it would be fine playing at 1.5ohm, and it would actually be putting out closer to 1600rms at 1.5ohm.

Russia - any reputable car audio shop can do it, but it costs money. I have no idea what that would hit, it depends on WAY too many variables (box size, box type, box tuning if ported, car, freq played, etc)


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

It is at exactly at 1.5. It does get real hot though even with the internal fans. So, I added two external fans underneath my amp rack and I havent had any problems yet.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's probably a good idea, I bet that sounds pretty sick


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Check this out







[/IMG]


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice setup, but i woulda went with 1 er 2 high current rackmount farrad caps.....save some space


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *OK...I'm calling :bs: on that one. Do you realize just how much pressure is needed to crack a window? I've got a friend with 6 kicker solo 15" L7's on three Xtant X1001's metered at slightly above 160 db's on an A weighted db meter and his factory glass (front, back, and sides) are all crack free. *


Im really not sure man, all Im doing is repeating what he told me...I havent been friends with the kid that long and all I kno is that he told me he had 2 W7s and they fucked up the windshield...He might have jus been showing off, but I dunno...I was jus saying how powerful Ive heard they are, I dont have any personal experience with them.

Yea I guess ur right SR20...How much would a shop charge? Im not gonna get it done for a little bit cause I still wanna break them in a lil and get sound deadening...I have a huge box though, almost 2.0 CF/Chamber. Proffesionally installed too, so I guess we'll see...do u think I can touch 140?

Thanks...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....ive seen windows shatter......funny as hell.....and not only at compititions....wheter its just a spyder crack, or a complete busted out window, to a windshield poping out of its frame.....all ya need is power 

....if i could afford one.......i could shatter my rear windshield with a single Digital Designs 15" 9900 series.......easily

http://www.ddaudio.com/feedback.htm
edit....Pricing...
http://www.ddaudio.com/caraudio/pricesSubwoofers.asp


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *...if i could afford one.......i could shatter my rear windshield with a single Digital Designs 15" 9900 series.......easily
> 
> http://www.ddaudio.com/feedback.htm
> edit....Pricing...
> http://www.ddaudio.com/caraudio/pricesSubwoofers.asp *


Yeah...by throwing it through the window.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i would put one of those against anything you can come up with.....even a MMATS Juggernaut.......again, its all in the power

ever look at the vehicles in the higher classes in sub comps? ever notice the bolted pieces of .5-1 inch lexan windows? nitfy, lexan doesnt shatter.....


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *ever look at the vehicles in the higher classes in sub comps? ever notice the bolted pieces of .5-1 inch lexan windows? nitfy, lexan doesnt shatter..... *


Why yes I have seen the cars with lexan window...but then again I've never seen a car that needed to replace their glass windows with lexan if using just one sub.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....put that dd 15 in the trunk of a sentra, sealed box.......see what happens

im just working your comment of the bs flag, with shattering glass......it can be done, ive seen it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

honda hater said:


> *Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shat!

what was that guy running?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

his car runs on pure SPL .


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....thats a tad of steel plating locking all those together lol


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^... and it all fits so nicely in the back of his Sentra!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *I NEVER said invert the sub!:wtf:
> I've seen sub's with inverted magnets. Purposely built for low clearance enclosures.
> I'm sure they’re not cheap but one 15 is really all you need. Way easier than the alternative hack up the trunk method.
> Don't believe me??? look here...tough guy
> ...


omg your a genius!! spend $500 on one fifteen thats built for sq not spl. anyway anyone that can afford that sub can for sure pay someone to put it in. two twelves do not fit across the spare tire well in b14s thats why mine are angled. if you want to see a space saving enclosure look at Marcus Fizer's (of the bulls) SC430. i built an enclosure on each side of the trunk for 1 L7 8" sub. I am now stopping this argument because you obviously dont install stereos for a living.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......500 for a 15 aint that bad, especially when its built for a specific purpose. sure your not getting a gold class spl driver, but it will fit any application you can throw at it


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *If you can find a place that does good installs and has a guy that actually knows what he is doing, then it shouldn't be a problem. I have two JLw7's in my spare tire well enclosure and they sound better and louder than my friend's 2 15's. But then again, I am using Phoenix Gold amps too. *


:bs: show pics. w7 are like 10 inches deep and cannot be mounted inverted. so in order to have them in a spare tire well u have no trunk


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Sorry, don't have a digital camera. But the enclosure itself is in the spare well and the subs come up pretty high. They are mounted next to each other and one is angled to the left and the other angled to the right. The subs are higher then the trunk lip along with the enclosure. The rest is flush with the lip. The best way to describe it is it looks like a pitchers mound.......By the way, the mount depth is 8 inches with an overall depth of 9.63 inches and it only needs a 1/2 inch of clearance. The BS flag can come down now.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yo Twisted! You need to lighten up!

You're right, illusion audio subs are not gunna be cheap. Yes, these subs were built for SQ and maybe not SPL. I don't recall anyone specifying SPL was a factor just fitting a 15" sub in the spare tire well and still sounds good is all I'm suggesting.



5 years, you obviously have a lot of decent knowledge in car audio. 
Too bad your attitude stinks!

Oh, and Twist... you're right I don't install stereos for a living...


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *Yo Twisted! You need to lighten up!
> 
> Oh, and Twist... you're right I don't install stereos for a living...
> I got a real job! *


your a systems admin, been there done that boring. i have also been a service writer for nissan didnt like that. So I'm assuming that your idea of a "real job" is being bored all day doing nothing and wondering when the next lay off is going to be. A job like that never has and never will apeal to me. I make more money doing this than I ever had before and i love doing it, thats my idea of a real job. I am lighted up because I know that my car is faster than yours.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

WTF'in H does having a faster car have to do with sound and subs and tire well enclosures..??? ..............pissing contest?what?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea thats what I was thinking...get back to the topic guys, no need to PMS.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

SOrry that was not nice of me.  


Twisted, 
You got me. I'm sure both your cars are faster than mine
That and doing what you love is all that matters.

Friends? :kiss:


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

truce but no kissing lol


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Jus for a fun fact...my friend works at a car audio shop and he installed a W7 for some guy and fucked up on the amp tunning and blew out all his windows


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that he would blow out the windows before blowing the sub or the amp....VERY hard to believe

Do you realize how many dB it takes to blow out all the windows? Way more than a w7 can produce, hell it's more than 2 w7 can produce unless the car had a wall and they were in a 6-7cf box tuned high with like 3kw going to each.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I didnt believe it myself when I heard it but he would have no reason to lie...he wasnt showing off, jus tellin me a story....mayb he blew the sub too, I dunno...jus a fun story...who knows.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i also never said the people blew ALL the windows........i was referring to the rear windshield.....and one front pass side window


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

to blow all the windows, it would be pretty impossible with a low frequency noise, and it would have to be in rapid succession, enough to produce tremendus sound waves.......but, the bigger the setup, the bigger the space needed to preform, the more gear needed to do it, wich requires a bigger space, which requires more gear to maintain the high level outputs.....and so on


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

This started out me asking how to make a spare tire enclousre so does anyone have any blueprints or anything that I could use to make one?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NittyNissan said:


> This started out me asking how to make a spare tire enclousre so does anyone have any blueprints or anything that I could use to make one?


Yea that would be helpful. I am planning on making one too. I am going to try and get two RE 12's ad put them in it but if i cant I think I can get one RE 15" for a little less. But I wont be starting on this project for a while, so when you get started I would love to see some pics to see what I am up against. I am going to power these with Hifonics amp. I hope it turns out good this will be my first time working with fiberglass.


----------

